# Just got my Razr...748 worth it?



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Switched from Bionic, and now rooted on stock 744.

What are the benefits of 748?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Camera is slightly improved as is data. I had issues when I first installed it because the network was down, but now it's butter. I would definitely install it. You will have to re-root with Zerg's method afterwards.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

I've had issues with the screen rotation on both builds...


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll second that.

I think the camera is much more responsive, though picture quality is about the same.
I had a few connectivity issues for about a day or 2 after installing (nothing major, just a few disconnects) but after that it settled in and runs better than ever. I would definitely install. I rooted with the 1 click method after installing the update.


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

748 had minor changes but there is already a leak to the next update 6.12.173 over on droidrzr.com. Major updates.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

